# Shagbark Hickory



## easter452 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi all, I just joined the forum even though I've had a Cookshack for 13 years. I grew up in Texas and in and out of the backdoor's of B-B-Q joints since I could be carried. First I ever remember was Sammy's in Fort Worth, Texas.....but I digress. WOOD!!!!!!!! Since being in the Northeast I have come across the Shagbark Hickory. It is milder that the Texas hickory and in fact my family has me ship them this wood. They say, and I agree, that the Shagbark is a much better smoking wood that the other types of hickory. Any comments????/


----------



## roller (Aug 26, 2011)

A friend of mine in WV smokes with it and really likes it. Think I will ask him to send me some to try...Thanks for the info.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 26, 2011)

Shagbark Hickory is what's harvested up here in Wisconsin and Minnesota

What I use cuz it's what's available

TJ


----------



## venture (Aug 26, 2011)

What an education we get here?

Never heard of that stuff?

It is probably the stuff in Todds dust that I love so much?  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

